# Mutiny on the Bounty



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love that last one and the expression.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

****! 
That's the kind of look that will make you say Sorry even if you didn't do anything!!!!!
Yep, Nyg looks like he learned his lesson


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw gee, Dad, can't a guy have a little fun????

Cute pictures. I can just feel his soft fur.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Just having fun dad, I'm done.  Love you dad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Nyg is as good at "the look" as Bigdawg is!
great photos!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

That's priceless!! LOL


----------

